# Forellenbach



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich habe die Möglichkeit einen Bach zu pachten der hier 100m hinter unserem Haus liegt.
Der Bach ist normal ca. 3m breit und 20-30cm tief und hat mehrere Becken die ca. 6-8m breit und bis 1,50m tief sind. Man kann dort ohne Probleme auf den Grund gucken, da das Wasser kristallklar ist.
Teilweise stürzt das Wasser 2-4m in die Tiefe so das Fische kaum auf oder absteigen können.
Ich habe dort schon ein paar Bachforellen sichten können um die 30cm. 
Alles in allem denke ich, dass es das ideale Forellengewässer ist.

Ich werde heute auf jeden Fall noch Bilder davon machen.

Meine Frage ist, in wie weit es erlaubt ist, wenn ich den Bach pachte dort Forellen einzusetzen und sie sozusagen Flussabwärts einzuzäunen. 

Weiter Flussabwärts gibt es nämlich ein Restaurant, welches auch die Pacht für ein Teil des Baches besitzt und Forellen besetzt hat. Diese können durch die hohen Wasserfälle nur nicht weiter flussaufwärts. Das Restaurant hat Flussabwärts auch ein Netz durchs Wasser gespannt.

Ich besorge euch schöne Bilder und ihr schreibt fleißig Antworten


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht erlaubt, ein Fließgewässer "einzuzäunen".


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hm, komisch nur, dass es die anderen Pächter so gemacht haben..

Naja dann besetzte ich trotzdem aber ich denke das die Forellen über die Wasserfälle nicht abhauen, solange sie bei mir genug fressen vorfinden..

Aber hier erstmal nen paar Bilder.(Draufklicken)

http://img715.*ih.us/i/20959598.jpg/

http://img101.*ih.us/i/10906966.jpg/

http://img42.*ih.us/i/57767442.jpg/

http://img228.*ih.us/i/93692637.jpg/

http://img23.*ih.us/i/71819810.jpg/

http://img269.*ih.us/i/99710125.jpg/


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Netter Bach, einzäunen ist eine nicht so gute Idee da du nie ein Fliessgewässer lückenfrei zu bekommen würdest ohne das Gewässer zu verschandeln.
Besetzte nur Brütlinge, kostet nicht so viel und die kleinen passen sich besser der Umgebung an.
Fangfähige Fische würden sich schnell verabschieden,da sie aus Teichanlagen kommen und keine BACHforellen im eigentlichen Sinne mehr sind.


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Danke für die Antwort Gardenfly.

Wie lange dauert es denn bis die kleinen Brütlinge eine ordentliche Größe von sagen wir mal 35cm erreicht haben?
Klar kommt es immer drauf an, wie groß das Gewässer ist, wieviel Nahrung vorhanden ist etc. Aber so 3-4 Jahre?


----------



## T2sCorp (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Wirklich schönes Wasser.

Ich glaube, die Forellen wandern nicht so viel, sondern bleiben überwiegend in ihren Pools.

Hast du nicht mal lust, mich zum Angeln einzuladen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## BallerNacken (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Bin ich der einzige, der hier keine Bilder sieht?

Aber ich glaube kaum das es erlaubt ist ein Fließgewässer einzuzäunen, denn es leben ja nicht nur deine besetzten Fische dort, sonder auch andere Fische, die u.U. weitere Wege schwimmen oder einen gewissen Platz brauchen.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

ich sehe auch keien bilder


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Ihr müsst auf die Zeichen für die Bilder klicken, dann werdet ihr weitergeleitet..habs nich so richtig hinbekommen.

Also den Bach können gar keine Fische wie Aale hochwandern, weil Flussabwärts ein 6 oder 7m hoher Wasserfall ist..da kommt nichtmal nen Lachs hoch


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hier ein Bild von dem Wasserfall den ich meinte..


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

dar sind aber keine zeichen


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

In welchem Bundesland liegt der Bach und wie lang ist das Fischrecht?


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Ossipeter. 

Das Bächlein befindet sich in Baden-Würtemberg und wegen des Fischrechtes muss ich heute nochmal mit dem Ortsvorsteher anhauen..so wie ich das mitbekommen habe besitzt es oberhalb des Restaurants wo der große Wasserfall ist keiner..ausser eben dem Land Ba-Wü.
Die Wiesen und Wälder drumherum gehören aber uns,was nich grad nen Nachteil ist.


----------



## moon2k3 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Schönes Bächlein 
echt nen Traum 

Hast du nicht vllt ein umliegenden Forellenzüchter ???
mit dem du vllt mal efischen kannst um abzustreifen und dem Stamm bei zubehalten ???

das wäre effektiver und sinnvoller 
und die befruchteten eier in Boxen dort wieder zu begragen in strömung bei kies 
weil der momentane fischbestand dort vllt ideal angepasst ist 

solltest dich vllt über diesen weg schlau machen 

dies vllt 2 jahre lang tun und du hast vllt ein hervorrangenden bestand, wenn du nicht zuviele schwarzangler hast ^^

aber wenn dieser Bach schöne gumpen hat und genügend nahrung ich würde sofort 100-200 meter pachten  wer der bei mir hinterm haus ^^


----------



## Janbr (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Allerfischer,

das mit dem "Einzaeunen" wird meines Erachtens nichts. Hier die entsprechenchenden Passagen aus dem FischG BaWue:



> *§ 14*
> *Hegepflicht*
> (1) Der Fischereiberechtigte ist verpflichtet, einen der Größe und der Beschaffenheit des Gewässers sowie dem
> Umfang seines Fischereirechts entsprechenden Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Dabei sind die anderen
> ...


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

mal ne farge allerfischer willst du mit kukö also wobbler spinner etc angeln oder fliege weil das muss dort einafch nur spass machen


----------



## Jens84 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Wie ich bei den Besatzfischen gesehen habe willst auch Regenbogenforellen besetzen.;+

Davon würde ich bei diesem urigen, naturnahen Bach dringend abraten!

Lieber nur die heimische Bachforelle besetzen da sich die Fische untereinander nur Nahrungskonkurenten sind und die anderen beiden nun mal nicht heimisch sind.

Den Stamm durch E-Fischen zu erhalten halte ich glaube ich für zu aufwendig, da es sich hier ja wohl auch nicht um eine seltene Art wie z.B. die Marmorataforelle (_Salmo marmoratus)_
handeln sollte.

Du hast da einen wunderschönen Bach um den dich hier viele beneiden werden.#6

Viel Spass mit deinem Projekt und verrate nicht zuviel von der Lage deines tollen Gewässers 

Grüße


----------



## moon2k3 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

aufwendig ja 
bester besatz ? auf jeden fall bei so einen bach sind die forellen schon gut genetisch gepregt ( zb den wasserfall ) das sie dort vllt nicht runter sollten sind ja immerhin ein paar meter 

dazu ist der stamm an diesen gewässer angepasst 
und wenn man langfristig spass an so ein gewässer haben will sollte man sich es echt überlegen 

dazu wo Jens es gerade sagt 

Setzte bitte bitte bitte keine ReFos 
erstmal sind die dort artenfremd und es ist nicht überall erlaubt 
2. stehen sie in futterkonkurenz mit der Bafo 
und Saiblinge wäre ja gut und schön 
aber sollte man sich auch erst kundig machen 
gegebenen falls bei eine naheliegend Salmozüchter


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Danke für die Antworten..Mit den ReFo´s habt ihr natürlich recht.

Aber keine schlechte Idee mit dem abstreifen...kenne hier sogar nen Fischzüchter in der Nähe..werde das mal absprechen.

Heute mit der zuständigen Person geredet und die Fischpacht ist schon abgelaufen, sodass ich den Bach für einen geringen Preis pachten kann. 2 km lang 

Ich habe heute mal meine Angelrute reingehalten und hab 2 echt wunderschöne und richtig farbenfrohe Bachforellen gefangen. Immerhin 32 und 30cm was für sonen kleinen Bach schon ganz gut ist. 
Hab sie aber wieder zurück gesetzt.
Der Wald und die Wiesen drumherum gehören uns, zudem ist es von zu Haus nur 100-150m entfernt sodass ich gut aufpassen kann,falls Schwarzangler kommen...Hab heute sogar schon Wurmdosen gefunden..Schwarzangler..werde nun mal ein Auge drauf werfen.

Edit: Heute hab ich aus Faulheit mal Powerbait genommen...aber die Bafo´s haben es nur beim ersten Wurf genommen danach nicht mehr..sind halt kluge Fische 
Ab nun mit Fliege. Hab da speziell an die Nachmache von Köcherfliegenlarven gedacht, da sie in solchen Bächen doch eig. die Hauptnahrung darstellen , oder?


----------



## Sneep (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo,

zumindest von der Struktur her ein wunderschöner Bach.

Was mir (wieder einmal) auffällt, ist Folgendes.

Du weißt noch gar nichts über den Bestand, machst aber schon Besatzpläne. Das ist doch nicht irgendein Gartenteich.

In solchen Bächen gibt es teilweise noch alte Stämme. Wenn du sagst, dass es mehrere Pächter gibt, bin ich allerdings skeptisch, ob davon noch etwas übrig ist. 

Es gibt nur einen Grund den Bach zu besetzen. Wenn die Forellen aufgrund der Wasserfälle keine geeigneten Laichplätze erreichen können.

Wenn du aber feststellst, dass alle Jahrgänge und Größen vertreten sind, wozu dann Besatz?

Wenn die Vermehrung der Fische funktioniert, erreichst du mit Besatz nur, dass du einen Teichfisch hast, der einem Fisch aus dem Bach den Platz weggenommen hat. 

Du kannst nicht über eine bestimmte Anzahl Forellen kommen, das ist durch das Nahrungsangebot und die vorhandenen Standplätze begrenzt.

Wenn der Bach nicht geschädigt ist, ist der Bestand an genau dieser Grenze. 

Das ist dann so, ob du dir 2 Bier bestellst und dann das 2. in das Glas des Ersten gießen willst. Das Glas ist aber schon voll.

*Wenn das Gewässer funktioniert, kannst du mit Besatz keine Verbesserung des Bestandes erreichen.*

Natürlich ist es ideal, wenn du mit den eigenen Forellen arbeiten kannst. Denke einmal über den Vorschlag von Moon2k3 nach.

Das macht aber keinen Sinn mehr, wenn schon Generationen von Pächtern vor dir Besatz aus allen Ecken hier eingebracht haben. 
Dann kannst du dir die Setzlinge auch beim Züchter holen.


Einen Besatz mit Regenbognern würde ich an deiner Stelle erst gar nicht ins Auge fassen. 

Dieser Fisch gehört nicht in einen solchen Bach! Der Vorteil der RB liegt darin, dass sie nicht auf Verstecke angewiesen ist wie die BF. Dadurch ist sie in verbauten Gewässern überlegen. In deinem Bach gibt es aber mehr als genug Verstecke. Die besetzten RB würden dir nur die jungen Bachforellen wegholen.

Mit deiner Vermutung, dass es ca. 3-4 Jahre dauert, bis der Fisch 35 cm hat, liegst du nicht so verkehrt. Es kommt auch auf den Stamm an. Fische aus der Zucht wachsen meist schneller, weil man schon über lange Zeit immer die Tiere vermehrt hat,  die schnell abgewachsen sind.

Das mit dem Absperren, damit deine Fische nicht flüchten, scheitert schon alleine daran, dass der Fisch nach dem Aussetzen nicht mehr dir gehört, sondern ein herrenloses Wildtier ist.

Was ist also zu tun?

Stelle bitte unbedingt fest, ob du auch kleine Forellen in ausreichender Anzahl im Gewässer hast. Danach richtet sich dann alles Weitere.

Ich habe öfter ähnliche Bäche mit dem E-Gerät befischt. 

Es ist unglaublich, welcher Fischbestand hier angetroffen wird.

Der Grund für die Befischungen ist häufig die Aussage der Pächter "da ist nichts mehr drin" 

Gelächter!

Dann liegen schon im ersten Gumpen 20 große Fische.

Wenn man nichts fängt, muss das nicht immer am Bestand liegen, es sind auch andere Gründe denkbar  




sneep


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Sneep, klar gebe ich dir Recht. Ich habe auch schon mehrmals  beim Stromfischen in Bächen mitgemacht und das mit den ReFo´s hatte ich auch nur am Anfang gedacht, wenn ich mir eine Gumpe halt sozusagen einzäunen kann, so dass diese Fische eben nicht entwischen können, um die BaFo´s zu verdrängen. Genauso wie es die Restaurantbesitzer am unteren Bachlauf machen. Die haben sich auch ein Stück eingezäunt und ReFo´s besetzt. 
Aber ReFo´s sind nunmal eine aus Nordamerika eingeschleppte Salmonidenart..gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. 

Was mir halt nur komisch vorkommt ist, dass dort überall Wurmpackungen rumgelegen haben und fast nirgends mehr Bachforellen zu sehen waren. In der großen Gumpe die ca. 1-1,50m tief ist hab ich nicht ein Fisch sichten können.. Sicher sind viele in ihren Verstecken. 
Nur die älteren hier im Ort mit einem Alter von 40-85 Jahren erzählten mir immer wieder, dass sie früher an dem Bach die Forellen noch mit der Hand gefangen haben. 
Als Beweis haben sie mir sogar Fotos gezeigt.
Das heißt das ja früher mehr Bachforellen im Gewässer waren als heute und durch die Schwarzangelei kaum noch Forellen drin sind.
Wiederrum würde dies bedeuten, dass das Nahrungsangebot eig. groß genug ist um noch ein paar BaFo´s einzusetzen, oder?
Wenn ich völlig falsch liege korrigiert mich, bin noch jung und mache Fehler


----------



## erT (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Was sagt den Familie Kormoran in deiner Gegend?


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Noch nie welche Gesehen hier. Genauso wie Fischreiher auch nicht.
Liegt wohl daran das hier in der Gegend fast keine Gewässer sind.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Sneep schrieb:


> *Wenn das Gewässer funktioniert, kannst du mit Besatz keine  Verbesserung des Bestandes erreichen.
> *



So sieht es nämlich aus. Nachdem ich an unserem Forellenbach durchgesetzt habe, das keine Fangfähigen Forellen mehr besetzt werden, ist der Bestand auf dem Weg der Besserung, das kann ich auch an den Fängen feststellen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Stelle bitte unbedingt fest, ob du auch kleine Forellen in ausreichender  Anzahl im Gewässer hast. Danach richtet sich dann alles Weitere.
> 
> Ich habe öfter ähnliche Bäche mit dem E-Gerät befischt.
> 
> ...



Ebend, als erstes sollte eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht werden. Dabei solltest Du bedenken, das auf einen Fisch den Du siehst mal locker 10 bis 20 Fische kommen können die Du nicht siehst. Das ist zum. meine bisherige Erfahrung.

Über den kleinen Forellenbach in meinem Heimatort höre ich von Vereinsmitgliedern auch immer wieder Aussagen wie:
"Da ist eh nichts mehr drin" oder "Brauchst hier gar nicht zu angeln XY war schon da und hat alle Fische rausgefangen"

JaNee, iss klar. Da kommt einer und Fischt nen ganzen Bach leer und das an einem Tag obwohl das ein kompletter Verein in 30 Jahren nicht geschafft hat. Das beste dran ist, das der das jedes Jahr macht. Da frage ich mich wo die ganzen 40+ Forellen her kommen die ich dann im Sommer nachts beim Aalangeln als Beifang habe.

Auch bekomme ich oft zu hören das Früher ja sogar Forellen um die 50 cm gefangen wurden weil der Bestand besser war. Klar, früher hatte der Bach einen wesentlich höheren Nährstoffgehalt, führte wesentlich mehr Wasser und es gab keinen Fischbesatz. Wenn man dann aber mal genauer hinterfragt, wer denn wann ne 50er Forelle gefangen hat, dann kam das wohl auch nur in den seltensten Fällen vor. Aussagen wie "da ist jetzt eh nichts mehr drin" stützen sich darauf, das die Leute nichts fangen. Wenn man aber mal genauer nachhakt wie oft derjenige der die Aussage gemacht hat denn im aktuellen jahr an dem Bach angeln war und derjenige nicht einmal angeln gegangen ist, weiss man genau das das alles nur dummes Geschwätz ist was derjenige da von sich gibt.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Was mir halt nur komisch vorkommt ist, dass dort überall Wurmpackungen rumgelegen haben und fast nirgends mehr Bachforellen zu sehen waren.



Das klingt nicht so schön 
Leider liest man hier im Board öfter von Anglern die sich einfach an ein Gewässer setzen, da es "keinen gehört" und beleidigt auf die Erlaubnisfrage Reagieren.


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Was für Strafen bekommt denn ein Schwarzangler, wenn ich zur Polizei gehe?
1. War er ohne Erlaubnis auf unserem Grundstück
2. Ohne Angelschein dem Bach Fische entnommen
3. Unrat hinterlassen


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

... Leider zuwenig   bin für das Fischereigesetz von 1648


----------



## Jens84 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Was für Strafen bekommt denn ein Schwarzangler, wenn ich zur Polizei gehe?
> 1. War er ohne Erlaubnis auf unserem Grundstück
> 2. Ohne Angelschein dem Bach Fische entnommen
> 3. Unrat hinterlassen



1. Hausfriedensbruch
2. Fischwilderei (ist das angeln an sich) / Diebstahl (wenn er was gefangen hat)
3. Umweltverschmutzung

Normalerweise läuft sowas auf Geldstrafen und ggf. Sozialstunden raus.

Eingesperrt wird deswegen niemand.


----------



## C.K. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Wir sollten aber zurück auf das Thema kommen, da wir nun mit der unseligen Schwarzangelei vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen.


----------



## Sneep (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Sneep, klar gebe ich dir Recht. Ich habe auch schon mehrmals  beim Stromfischen in Bächen mitgemacht und das mit den ReFo´s hatte ich auch nur am Anfang gedacht, wenn ich mir eine Gumpe halt sozusagen einzäunen kann, so dass diese Fische eben nicht entwischen können, um die BaFo´s zu verdrängen. Genauso wie es die Restaurantbesitzer am unteren Bachlauf machen. Die haben sich auch ein Stück eingezäunt und ReFo´s besetzt.
> Aber ReFo´s sind nunmal eine aus Nordamerika eingeschleppte Salmonidenart..gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
> 
> Was mir halt nur komisch vorkommt ist, dass dort überall Wurmpackungen rumgelegen haben und fast nirgends mehr Bachforellen zu sehen waren. In der großen Gumpe die ca. 1-1,50m tief ist hab ich nicht ein Fisch sichten können.. Sicher sind viele in ihren Verstecken.
> ...




Hallo,

Ich frage mich, wozu du hier noch Fragen stellst, gleichzeitig aber schon BF und Bachsaibing in einem anderen Teil des Forums zu kaufen suchst.

RB bezeichnest du als eine aus Amerika eingeschleppte Art. Was ist denn dann ein Bachsaibling! Doch wohl nichts anderes.

Eine Bestandsabschätzung mittels herumliegender Wurmdosen habe auch noch nicht gekannt.

Was die Leute erzählen, kann doch nicht die Grundlage für eine Besatzplanung sein. Früher war halt alles besser.

Und wenn im Gumpen keine Fische zu sehen sind, kann das heißen, dass keine da sind. Muss es aber nicht. Das sind scheue Tiere. Das ist doch auch keine Möglichkeit etwas zum Bestand zu sagen.

Eine Forelle kannst du auch heute noch mit der Hand fangen, du musst nur wissen wie man das macht.

Fakt ist, du hast nichts an Grundlagen, der Besatz wird aber schon bestellt. Das ist genau der Fall, den ich in meinem ersten Posting beschrieben habe. Der Pächter denkt, sein Bach sei leer.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass du bei einer Befischung aus dem Staunen nicht mehr herauskommen würdest, was noch alles im  Bach ist.

Verschaffe dir einen gesicherten Überblick, was überhaupt los ist mit dem Bestand. Solange du diesen Überblick nicht hast, und den hast du im Moment nicht, unterlasse bitte Besatzmaßnahmen.

Wozu disese Eile? Du hast das Gewässer gerade erst gepachtet.
Lass dir doch zumindest bis zum nächsten Frühjahr Zeit damit.

Versuche in der Zeit das Gewässer und den Bestand näher kennen zu lernen.
An solch einen Bach muss man verantwortungsvoll vorgehen, denn du besetzt für Andere mit. 

Nimm das Geld für die Besatzfische und lass dir dafür den Bestand von einem E-Fischer aufnehmen.

Dann wird klar, wo ggf. ein Problem besteht. Fehlen Jungtiere oder gibt es zu wenige große Forellen oder passt alles?
Mit diesem Wissen, kannst du dann wenn notwendig gezielt besetzen.

Da du da offensichtlich Leute kennst, dürfte das ja kein Problem sein.

Ich hätte dir aus Neugier auf deinen Gesichtsausdruck einen Sonderpreis für die Befischung  gemacht, ist mir aber zu weit weg                                                                                                   .:q

sneep


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Wenn du mir verrätst, wie man solch einen Bach der voll von Wasserfällen und unüberwindbaren Hindernissen ist, sinnvoll mit Strom befischen kann??
Dort sind überall steile Hänge, wo man zu Fuß nicht lang kommt etc. Man erkennt es auch teilweise auf den Fotos.

Als ich noch in Niedersachsen gewohnt habe ging das Stromfischen ohne Probleme und 1 Mann hat in nem Bach halt nen Boot mit dem Generator und Fischtonne gezogen und 2 andere die Stromkescher in der Hand. So wäre das hier nicht möglich.

Das Saiblinge auch aus Amerika kommen war mir neu..musste mich gerade eben erst einmal bei Wiki schlau machen. Aber verzeih mir, ich komme aus dem Norden und hatte bisher nichts mit Salmoniden am Hut, da es sie bei uns auf Grund von nahezu 0 Gefälle nicht gab.

Und das ich nach ReFo´s etc. suchte hatte immer noch den Grund, weil ich es in einem Abschnitt so machen wollte, wie es die anderen Pächter Bachabwärts tun. Sprich eine Gumpe nehmen und am Ende nen Hasendraht oder sowas durch.
Die Fische hier können nunmal nicht Bachaufwärts wandern, weshalb ich dort kein Problem drin sah.

Aber wie ich feststelle hast du schon viel Erfahrung in diesem Thema, wo ich dir für jeden Rat dankbar bin, so dass ich keine Fehlentscheidungen treffe.


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hör mal lieber auf sneep das ist ein sehr schlauer man 

versuch doch mal mit dein Fischzüchter / e-fischer mal ne absprachen zu machen und biete ihn doch einmal zu dir ob es überhaupt möglich wäre auf grund der struktur usw 
dann wird er dir schon sagen ob das sinnvoll wäre oder nicht 

weil ein überbesatz kann vllt mehr schaden anrichten als es so zu belassen 

aber wenn ich dein beitrag lese das du 2 BaFos gefangen hast an so einen sonnigen tag 
scheint der bestand ja gesund zu sein 

probier es doch noch paar mal vllt wirst du dann selber merken das es vllt überflüssig ist


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

So hab gerade mal mein Glück in dem Bach versucht.

Habe 6 Stück gefangen wovon die größte gerade mal 25cm hatte. 

Scheint also Nachwuchs da zu sein..bloß wo sind die großen hin


----------



## C.K. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Die stehen sicherlich in den unterspülten Uferbereichen!

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass man erst mal schauen muss. Durfte schon selbst an Bächen Fische fangen, in denen gar kein Fisch mehr sein sollte. Das Gesicht von dem Besitzer sehe ich heute noch vor mir, als ich ihm seine nicht vorhandenen Fische zeigte. :q


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

6 stück in 3 stunden ???

also ganz ehrlich besatz ist doch komplett unnötig 
pachte den bach , erkunden das gewässer ( gumpen untersprülungen, überstehende Bäume / sträucher ) und habe spass mit diesen schönen bach


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Wie fangt ihr die großen denn am besten? Ich hab jetzt an Nassfliegen o.ä gedacht, die ich in die Unterspülungen treiben lasse.


----------



## Sneep (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

@Allerfischer

Hallo, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will dich nicht belehren oder vorführen und es  liegt mir auch nichts daran mich hier darzustellen. Es ist schließlich deine Pachtstrecke und du bist nicht verpflichtet meine Ratschläge umzusetzen

Für mich ist es nur frustrierend zu sehen wie, nach meiner Meinung, leichtfertig mit solchen herrlichen Gewässern umgegangen wird. Wenn ich das immer und immer wieder erlebe, dieses Scheitern mit Ansagen, das geht mir an die Nieren. Was da manches Mal nach 12 Jahren Pachtzeit zurückgelassen wird, ist teilweise Grauen erregend.

Deswegen kann es geschehen, das ich mich bei diesem Thema etwas ereifere.:q

Das ist noch nicht einmal ein Vorwurf an dich. Du hast dir schließlich Gedanken gemacht und auch Rat gesucht.

Man kann nicht von jedem Pächter verlangen, dass er Fischereibiologie studiert haben muss.

Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ich einen Teich auf der Wiese anlege oder die Verantwortung für einen Bach übernehme in dem es einen Forellenbestand gab, der sich auch an die Wasserfälle und sonstigen Besonderheiten des Baches angepasst hat.
Ich weiß nicht, wie deine Vorgänger gearbeitet haben,aber vielleicht gibt es davon noch Reste.

Solange ich dass nicht sagen kann, muss ich mich etwas zurückhalten.

Was die Größe deiner Fische betrifft, so gibt es nahrungsarme Bäche die nur kleine Fische hervorbringen. Ich glaube dass aber in deinem Fall nicht. Es gibt  bestimmte Anzeichen für diese Hungerformen. Zum einen ist der Kopf im Vergleich zum Körper sehr groß. Wenn du im Herbst Fische von 16 cm hast, die Eier tragen ist das der Beweis.

Du musst auch bedenken, du hast einen (vermutlich) natürlichen Bestand. Ein solcher Bestand ist wie eine Pyramide aufgebaut. Für einen großen Fisch hast du 10 Mittlere und 100 Kleine. Du wirst also immer sehr viel mehr Mittlere und Kleine fangen.

Bei deinem Bach würde ich wetten, dass mehr Forellen drin sind als Wasser. Aber das sind keine dummen Teichfische. Wenn dir hier die Lösezange auf den Boden fällt, ist 100 Meter stromauf und stromab erst mal nichts mehr zu holen.

Das E-Fischen ist sicher anstrengend, aber absolut möglich.
Wo du mit der Angel hinkommst, komme ich auch mit dem E-Gerät hin.

Ein Boot und einen Generator kannst du sicher nicht einsetzen, aber mit Sicherheit ein Rückentragegerät. In einem Rucksack ist der Akkupack und vor der Brust befindet sich das Steuergerät. Die hiermit abgegebene Stromstärke reicht für den Bach mehr als aus. Auch ungünstige Leitwerte sind kein Problem, diese Geräte bringen bis zu 600 Volt.

Bitte bedenken, wenn dein Bach in den Bodensee-Obersee fließt, ist laut Landesfischereiordnung der Besatz mit Bachsaibling und Regenbogenforelle untersagt.

Und nur der Bachsaibling ist ein eingeführter Fisch, der Seesaibling ist dagegen in den deutschen Alpenseen heimisch.

SneeP


----------



## Allerfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Sneep, der Bach mündet in den Rhein westlich von Schaffhausen.
Als ich eine kleine Bachforelle am Haken hatte hat meine Freundin schnell ein Foto geschossen, ich werds mal hier einstellen. Vielleicht erkennst du ja, ob die zu wenig Nahrung haben oder alles i.O ist. (Leider sehr unscharf geworden)
Aber Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich werde deinem Rat aber folgen und erstmal nichts einsetzen und mich bemühen einen E-Fischer heranzuschaffen.
http://img248.*ih.us/i/unbenannt1wmb.jpg/


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Schönes Gewässer. Wenn Du da bei zweimaligem Testfischen schon 8 Forellen fängst, würde ich mir um den Bestand keine Sorgen machen. Ein E-Fischen wäre sicherlich trotzdem interessant, aber ich würde da so oder so keinen Besatz planen - wenn Du nicht unbedingt selbst vorhättest, größere Mengen an Fisch "zu produzieren". Lieber ab und zu mal eine entnehmen und sich an dem natürlichen Bestand erfreuen. Einzig wegen der Schwarzangler würde ich vielleicht die eine oder andere Maßnahme ergreifen - Schild aufstellen, ab und zu mal nen Kontrollgang einlegen. Ist ja oft so, dass niedriger Kontrolldruck und scheinbare Herrenlosigkeit irgendwelche Leute anzieht, oft auch nur Kinder, anzieht. Vielleicht ändert sich da ja dann schon was. 

P.S.: Was die Einzäunung bei den Restaurants angeht, könnte ich wetten, dass die da auch keine Genehmigung haben .


----------



## Bungo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Allerfischer.

Ich gebe Sneep in seinen genannten Punkte überall Recht.
Ich kenne die Fischerei in solchen Gewässern, wer da nicht sehr vorsichtig ist, der fängt mit etwas Pecht überhaupt nichts.
Deshalb sprechen deine Fänge für einen guten Bestand.

Ich sehe deshalb keinen Grund für Besatz, und wenn dann überhaupt nur mit dem eigenen Stamm.

Das Bild ist leider wirklich nicht gut. Ein Bild im Wasser wo der Fisch seitlich aufgenommen ist, hat da deutlich mehr Aussagekraft.
Was man aber erkennen kann ist, dass der Fisch zwar nicht fett ist, aber keineswegs abgemagert.
Außerdem ist der Kopf im Verhältnis zum Körper nicht zu groß. Das spricht gegen Kleinwüchsigkeit.

Du scheinst also anhand der Bilder einen wirklichen Schatz erwischt zu haben, den du nicht kaputtwirtschaften solltest.

Kümmere dich gut drum, fische am besten nur mit der Fliege und Schonhaken und setze bloß nichts anderes ein, maximal die angesprochenen Brütlinge aus dem eigenen Stamm, aber auch das ist definitiv nicht nötig.

Bei der schon angesprochenen Alterspyramide kannst du davon ausgehen, dass in dem Bach auf jeden Fall große alte Forellen sind. 50+ Fische würden mich nicht wundern, nur um diese Fische zu finden musst du viel Zeit am Gewässer verbringen um die richtigen Platz zu entdecken. Und wenn du sie gefunden hast muss beim anfischen alles stimmen.


PS, schau mal unter Steinen und im Kies nach was so für Nahrung im Bach vorkommt, sehr viele Bachflokrebse und andere Insektenlarven würden mich nicht wundern.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Allerfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo, heute war ich mal wieder für 2 Stunden mit der Fliegenrute los.
Mit Fliegen ging die ganze Zeit gar nichts.
Dann habe ich mit einer nachgemachten Köcherfliegenlarve gefischt, diese langsam über den Grund geführt und sofort eine Bachforelle gehabt. Zwar auch kein Riese aber immerhin 29cm.
Danach wurds mir einfach zu heiß..


----------



## Allerfischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Ich glaube ihr hattet Recht. Heute hab ich in 3 Stunden 12 Bachforellen gefangen wovon 6 sogar über 30cm hatten. Für sonen mini-Bach ne ziemliche Ansage, wie ich finde.
Hab aber nur 2 mitgenommen damit ich nicht gleich den Bach leer fische 
Ich glaub da ist echt jeder Besatz überflüssig.
Danke für eure vielen Antworten, ich denke hiermit ist der Trööt beendet^^


----------



## Jens84 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Na ist doch super!

Zeig halt mal noch ein paar Bilder von den Forellen, damit wir noch ein bischen neidischer sein können.

Lass der Natur mal ihren Lauf und erfreue dich an deinem tollen Gewässer. #6


----------



## Allerfischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Is jetzt keine blöde Ausrede..aber als ich heute nen Foto knipsen wollte war die Batterie von der Cam leer....


----------



## moon2k3 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

ohh ja 
der bestand scheint wirklich io zu sein 
wäre mega froh so ein gewässer in der nähe zu haben 

Pflege es und habe dein spass 

von besatz würd ich doch eher absehen 

und 2 KM strecke da ist mehr als genug für dich drin ^^

mfg 

PS sneep und Bungo bin da voll eurer meinung


----------



## lollo_svo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellenbach*

hi an alle!

wollt jetzt auch mal meine erfahrungen reinbringen!
mein dad und ich haben seit 12 jahren auch einen ähnlichen bach!nur das er ein bisschen verbaut ist aber auch sperren drin hat wo die fische nicht drüber kommen!
wir haben noch nie eingesetzt und werden es auch nicht! 
refos und saiblinge wären der tod für das gewässer! unser bach ist auch ein reiner bachforellen bach und das soll auch so bleiben!
wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst und nicht zuviel fisch raustut hat man mit so einem bach viel freude und man fängt auch große!
also immer pflegen! bestand halten! obacht mit den fischen geben und alles die natur machen lassen! dann hast du ein gewässer wo du jahre spaß hast! das ist alles recht einfach wenn du nur alleine fischen gehst oder mal nen freund mitnimmst!
man muss ja nicht immer fischen, es reicht ja wenn du nur mal nen tag die gumpen abgehst und mit der polbrille die fische beobachtest ist echt fantastisch!

viel spaß mit deinem bach

petri 
lollo


----------



## Allerfischer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Nabend! 

Ich muss diesen Thread noch einmal hochkramen.

In meinem Pachtvertrag wird geschrieben, dass ich jährlich 5000 Forellenbrütlinge oder 500 Setzlinge an geeigneter Stelle einzusetzen habe.

Nun habe ich keinen Fischzüchter in der Nähe gefunden, der mir meine eigenen Forellen aus dem Bach abstreift, und somit müsste ich fremde Forellen einsetzen.

Die in meinem Bach schwimmenden Forellen sind ja bisher von allen fremden Krankheiten verschont geblieben. Wieso ein Risiko durch Fremdbesatz eingehen?
Ich denke der Besatz der vorgeschrieben wird, dient nur zur Erhaltung des Forellenstammes, jedoch sehe ich da keinerlei Gefährdung, da ich dort so gut wie keine Forellen entnommen habe, und auf euren Rat gehört habe.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar! Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder als kleines Dankeschön 

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/843/dscf2777o.jpg/

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/805/dscf2778i.jpg/

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/822/unbenannt2wf.jpg/


----------



## Gardenfly (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

War diese Besatzpflicht beim Vorgänger schon im Vertrag?
 wenn ja, versuche mal herauszufinden wo da der Fisch geholt wurde. 
Wenn das nichts bringt, würde ich Fische von Züchter aus der Gegend holen-Krankheiten werden nicht nur durch Besatz sondern auch von fischfressenden Vögel oder Säugetiere übertragen. Diese Tiere übertragen durch Fell oder Kot ebenfalls Fischkrankheiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich muss diesen Thread noch einmal hochkramen.
> 
> ...



Eine vorbildliche Einstellung.#6

Es geht jedoch nicht nur um Krankheiten. Ich kenne den Bach nicht und hab auch den Thread hier nicht komplett gelesen. 
Wenn in der Vergangenheit kein Fremdbesatz getätigt wurde, sollte man das auch jetzt tunlichst unterlassen.

Es geht ja auch und vorrangig um den Erhalt geografischer Rassen. Ursprüngliche und unvermischte Bestände sind unbedingt zu sichern um die genetische Vielfalt einer Art zu erhalten.

Ich würde ein Gespräch mit dem Verpächter führen und diesem darlegen, wie schonend Du mit dem Bestand umgegangen bist. Um zu zeigen dass es Dir nicht ums Geld geht, kannst Du ihm ja anbieten die laut Pachtvertrag anfallenden Besatzkosten an ihn zu zahlen oder für einen guten Zweck zu spenden.


----------



## Bungo (11. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine vorbildliche Einstellung.#6
> 
> Es geht jedoch nicht nur um Krankheiten. Ich kenne den Bach nicht und hab auch den Thread hier nicht komplett gelesen.
> Wenn in der Vergangenheit kein Fremdbesatz getätigt wurde, sollte man das auch jetzt tunlichst unterlassen.
> ...



Diese Illusion muss ich dir leider nehmen 

Wir haben, dadruch dass sich bis vor wenigen Jahren über sowas keiner Gedanken gemacht hat, keine Autochtonen Stämme mehr in unsren Bächen.
Alle Stämme sind mittlerweile irgendwie miteinander verwandt.

Wenn der Bach also nicht irgendwie Meterhohe Wasserfälle beinhaltet, die das Einwandern verhindern, oder der Bach vorher schon irgendwann mal besetzt wurde, kannst du im Bezug auf die genetische Vielfalt problemlos besetzen.

Der Aspekt mit den Krankheiten bleibt natürlich immer, und ich persönlich würde auch nicht unbedingt an einem intakten kleinen Bach besetzten.
Und wenn du doch musst, dann nimm die 5000 Brütlinge. Die Fische die davon bis ins Laichreife Alter kommen sind genetisch den Fischen überlegen die schon größer besetzt wurden und es geschafft haben.

MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (11. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Von Oberhalb kannst immer Besatzfisch bekommen- gerade die unbeliebten, nämlich die zu schwachen .
Die Idee von Ralle ist nicht schlecht, statt Besatz mehr Pacht zahlen, aber ich befürchte das dieser Passus auch beim Vorbesitzer drin stand und schon oft besetzt wurde.
Wenn schon, dann Brütlinge, noch besser sind angeäugte Eier in Boxen da werden auch nur die für das Gewässer angepassten Fische gross.


----------



## Allerfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Danke für eure Antworten.

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wurde bisher nur im unteren Bereich des Baches besetzt, bei mir noch nicht. Und aufwärts konnte dort noch keine Forelle, die besetzt worden ist, kommen.

Es scheint sich also noch um uralte Stämme zu handeln, die schon Ewigkeiten in ihren Gumpen lauern.

Kann es eig. auch passieren, dass in diesen Gumpen eine Degeneration stattfindet, und sie gar nicht mehr größer werden?
Ich habe mich nun schon unzählige male auf die Lauer gelegt, und das Treiben im Bach von höheren Felsvorsprüngen beobachtet, so dass ich garantiert keine Forelle verscheucht habe. Aber was größeres als ca. 30 cm konnte ich noch nicht sehen. Oder ist das für die größe des Baches vollkommen normal, dass sie sich der Umgebung und dem Nahrungsangebot einfach anpassen?

Was aber immer schön zu sehen war ist, dass alle Generationen vorhanden sind. Und die Forellen halten sich sehr oft in Schwärmen auf. Auf 30 kleine BF kommen 10 mittlere und vllt. 2-3 mittelgroße. Aber die ganz Großen konnte ich nocht nicht sichten


----------



## Bungo (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wurde bisher nur im unteren Bereich des Baches besetzt, bei mir noch nicht. Und aufwärts konnte dort noch keine Forelle, die besetzt worden ist, kommen.
> 
> Es scheint sich also noch um uralte Stämme zu handeln, die schon Ewigkeiten in ihren Gumpen lauern.



Wie kommst du auf diese Idee? Ist das eine reine Vermutung, oder hast Anhaltspunkte anhand geographischer Gegebenheiten?
Forellen wandern zum Teil sehr sehr weite Strecken bis in die kleinsten Rinnsale, und wenn der Bach nicht seit hunderten Jahren getrennt ist, z.B. durch hohe Abstürze, dann fand hier sicherlich Migration statt.
Salmo Trutta springt da schonmal bis 1 Meter hoch wenn es sein muss. Wobei das alles abhängig von der Tiefe des Unterwassers und der Fischlänge ist.

Ich gehe da deshalb so drauf ein weil ich im Moment sehr aktiv an der Suche von Autochtonen Stämmen beteiligt bin, und weiß wie viele hunderte wirklich vielversprechender Bäche, mit teilweise 20cm breite keine Autochtonen Populationen mehr aufwiesen.

Falls dein Bach aber wirklich große Abstürze die durch Gestein laufen aufweist, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du mal ein paar Bilder davon zeigen könntest.


Die Fische passen sich dem Nahrungs und Platzangebot im Gewässer an. Außerdem spielen auch die Temperaturen, Stamm, Fressfeinde,... eine Rolle.
Eines ist aber sicher, in jedem Bach gibt es die ganz Großen.
Ich konnte erst vor wenigen Wochen in meinem heimischen Bach bei einem Projekt, eine ca 60cm große Bachforelle beobachten. Der Bach hat in diesem Bereich einen Querschnitt von ca 50x20cm, und ich hätte voher nie mit Fischen gerechnet die größer als 30-35cm sind.
Die ganz großen stehen dann auch meistens da, wo sich die anderen Fische fernhalten


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Bungo schrieb:


> Eines ist aber sicher, in jedem Bach gibt es die ganz Großen.
> Ich konnte erst vor wenigen Wochen in meinem heimischen Bach bei einem Projekt, eine ca 60cm große Bachforelle beobachten. Der Bach hat in diesem Bereich einen Querschnitt von ca 50x20cm, und ich hätte voher nie mit Fischen gerechnet die größer als 30-35cm sind.
> Die ganz großen stehen dann auch meistens da, wo sich die anderen Fische fernhalten



Darf man ein bisschen mehr über dieses Projekt erfahren?
Ich finde sowas sehr spannend und wichtig, wusste gar nicht, dass sich damit noch mehr Leute beschäftigen. 

Zu den " Großen".

Ich habe eher die Beobachtung gemacht, dass sich die Größe der Fische an deren Umgebung anpasst. Sprich, in kleinsten, abgeschlossenen Revieren werden 25 cm so gut wie nicht überschritten.

Allerdings wandern kapitale Laichfische im Herbst bis in die Quellregion, so es Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten gibt. Die steigen aber nach dem Laichakt wieder ab, so sie nicht verenden. 

Beides ist aber nur Eigenbeobachtung und nicht gesichert.


----------



## Allerfischer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Bungo, 

dieser Wasserfall hier:

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images...enannt2wf.jpg/

markiert die Grenze zwischen meinem Pachtbereich und dem Pachtbereich, wo schonmal Forellen besetzt worden sind.
Ich glaube kaum, dass da eine BF hochspringen kann.
Blätter mal ein bisschen in diesem Thread, ich hab schonmal ein paar Bilder gepostet. Das Einzige was nach wie vor passieren kann, ist, das Forellen durch z. B Hochwasser abwärts gekommen sind, wobei die BF imens viele Versteckmöglichkeiten, wie etwa Felsunterspülungen, Wurzelstöcke etc. haben. Ich beobachte das immer wieder an Teilen des Baches, dass alle Forellen von einem Abschnitt sich komplett unter einer Wurzel verstecken. Eine große Familie sozusagen


----------



## Bungo (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darf man ein bisschen mehr über dieses Projekt erfahren?
> Ich finde sowas sehr spannend und wichtig, wusste gar nicht, dass sich damit noch mehr Leute beschäftigen.



Also, die Große konnte ich im Bach der durch mein Dorf fließt sichten. Dort bin ich an einer Krebskartierung dran, und bin somit sehr oft am/im Bach. 

Wirklich spannend ist aber die Suche nach autochtonen Bachforellenstämmen.
Zum einen ist der Erhalt und damit verbunden eine spätere Verbreitung sehr wichtig, zum anderen brauchen wir diese Stämme für gewissen Muschelprojekte.

Nächste Woche findet eine E-Befischung an einem kleinen Bach mit mehreren Abstürzen statt. Die gefangenen Fische werden zur Zucht benutzt. Zusätzlich wird das ganze diesmal über eine Genanalyse mit einer Datenbank abgeglichen um festzustellen ob und wie dieser Stamm mit Anderen verwandt ist.

Da der Bach jedoch mehrere Abstürze hat die alle um 1m hoch sind, aus verschiedenen Gründen nie ein Fischereilisches Interesse an dem Bach bestand, und die Bachforellen optische Merkmale aufweisen die wir vorher noch nie in diesem Maße gesehen haben, sind wir sehr zuversichtlich. Aber mal abwarten was daraus wird.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren so viele kleine Bäche besichtig, und bei diesem habe ich ein wirklich recht gutes Gefühl. Das sogar im Oberlauf, der teilweise nur noch ein 10-20cm breites Rinnsal darstellt und wenige cm tief ist, Fische sind, wissen wir von einer vorangegangenen Befischung.


@ Allerfischer
Also der Absturz sieht gut aus, der ist tatsächlich ein enormes Hindernis, welches schwer zu überwinden ist.
Was aber dagegen spricht, dass du hier wirklich einen Altstamm findest ist die Größe.
Es gab Zeiten, da wurden solche Bäche von der Bevölkerung bewirtschaftet und besetzt mit allem was verfügbar war.
Dafür spricht auch die Mühle.
Die klassische Forelle Müllerinen Art, dazu wurden schon sehr früh Fische herangeschafft  und gehältert. Mit so einer Zivilisation an so einem Bach ist in diesem Bereich sicherlich kein Altstamm mehr zu finden.
Was nicht heißt, dass das Gewässer nicht wunderschön aussieht und sicherlich tolle Fische beheimatet

Wenn du solche Abstürze wie auf dem Bild im Quellbereich des Baches findest, wo er 10-20% des Wassers führst, dann könnte es im Bezug auf Altstämme wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Allerfischer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Das Thema wird ja immer interessanter 

Ich werde mich mal mit den alten Hasen hier aus dem kleinen Örtchen unterhalten um herauszufinden, ob vllt. doch schonmal vor etlichen Jahrzehnten besetzt worden ist. 
Was ich noch berichten kann, ist, dass die Forellen, die ich fange, immer unterschiedlich aussehen. Von Gumpe zu Gumpe.
Besonders beeindruckend finde ich immer, wenn dann die richtig dunklen "Höhlenforellen", ..wie ich sie nenne.. am Haken hängen. 
Ich werde auch mal weiter Bachauf gehen und mir wirklich die kleinen Rinnsäle raussuchen und mir dort mal die Forellen anschauen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

@Bungo

Danke für die Erläuterung. Das klingt ja richtig professionell, Klasse.

Das mit dem Besatz in kleinsten Bächen trifft leider auch bei uns zu. In "meinem" Tal wurde der Bach schon vor 40 Jahren besetzt. Jetzt ist er Fischfrei und eine Aufstiegsmöglichkeit gibt es auch nicht. Besetzt wird nicht, da Naturschutzgebiet. 
Leider ist der dortige Stamm ausgestorben, wie so viele.


----------



## MMK308 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Heyho,

nettes Bächle 

Ich denk mal du wirst nicht verraten wo der Bach genau ist, aber kann es sein das es im Schwarzwald ist ?

Mfg


----------



## Allerfischer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo Zandi, 

du bist nah dran. Zwischen Schwarzwald und Bodensee


----------



## MMK308 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Weil mir der Wasserfall komischer weiße so bekannt vorkommt, kannst ja mal eine Pn mit dem Ort schreiben, keine Angst komme nicht vorbei 

Mfg


----------



## Sneep (14. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Hallo,


eine Verpflichtung zu einem bestimmten Besatz in Pachtverträgen ist nicht zulässig. Im Pachtvertrag muss das Hegerecht  und die Hegepflicht in vollem Umfang an den Pächter  übertragen werden. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb Pachtverträge der Fischereibehörde zur Genehmigung vorzulegen sind. Dieser Vertrag ist nicht genehmigungsfähig. 
Ich würde auf keinen Fall fremde Forellen besetzen.

Wenn in diesem Bach keine Forellen reproduzieren wo dann?

Jeder Besatzfisch nimmt einem einheimischen Fisch den Platz weg.
Unter dem Strich hast du nicht einen Fisch mehr im Bach.

Besatz wirkt sich sogar negativ aus, wenn die Besatzfische zu früh oder zu spät laichen. Dann verhungert die Brut, bzw die Standplätze sind von der einheimischen Brut besetzt.

Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen. Hahnebücherner Unfug ist das.

SneeP


----------



## Allerfischer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenbach*

Danke für die Antwort SneeP,

ich werde diese Woche auf jeden Fall nochmal zur Gemeinde mit dem Pachtvertrag gehen und dies absprechen.
Was ich nur komisch finde, ist, dass dieser Pachtvertrag schon einmal vor 12 Jahren bei der Fischereibehörde durchgekommen ist.


----------

